# Benefit Tournament LANIER Oct 3.



## goob (Aug 11, 2015)

Benefit tourney for Fire Chief Roy. Chief Roy was struck by a passing vehicle while participating in a boot drive. Come out and join us. Lunch is included. Can't beat that with a stick! Check out the flyer. Also, you can pre-register and pay by credit/debit card. There is a $4 fee for doing your registration this way, but you will get a better boat number. Please call D. Henson at the number below. Registration/check in starts at 4:30am at the ramp for those who don't wish to pre-register. Cash only at the ramp. Thanks and have a Blessed Day!


----------



## jeff gerrin (Aug 23, 2015)

This is for a great cause.


----------



## Hancock Head Hunter (Aug 25, 2015)

Where do i find flyer/more info


----------



## Fish2DMax (Aug 29, 2015)

*Ditto*



Hancock Head Hunter said:


> Where do i find flyer/more info



Me too!

Found more info at: http://www.thenortheastgeorgian.com/view/full_story_free/26823951/article-Barbecue-benefit-a-sold-out-success?instance=main_image_top


----------



## goob (Aug 29, 2015)

The flyer was DELETED, for more info call Dustin Henson, at 706-968-7737. You can pre-register/pay or pay the morning of.


----------



## Triton88 (Sep 30, 2015)

Hello, does anyone have an idea of how many boats are expected in this tournament and also what is the payout structure? Any answers will be greatly appreciated


----------



## goob (Oct 1, 2015)

Triton88 said:


> Hello, does anyone have an idea of how many boats are expected in this tournament and also what is the payout structure? Any answers will be greatly appreciated



Call the number in my post above for all information.


----------



## donald-f (Oct 2, 2015)

Triton88 said:


> I'm planning on fishing this tournament tomorrow and was curious as to if there are any other crazy determined fisherman that are committed to fishing tomorrow? Hope I'm not the only crazy guy out there lol



Look at it this way, the fewer the fisherman the better your chances of winning.


----------

